# magnifacation for indoors



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

What power lense do you guys shoot for indoors? I have been thinking of trying a 6 or 8x
thanks for any input


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> What power lense do you guys shoot for indoors? I have been thinking of trying a 6 or 8x
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for any input


Have you shot a lens before. If not , use a 4x ( .75 diopter)


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

brtesite said:


> Have you shot a lens before. If not , use a 4x ( .75 diopter)


yes i have shot 4x for years for 3d


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

I shoot a 6x indoors and out.


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

brtesite said:


> have you shot a lens before. If not , use a 4x ( .75 diopter)


isn't 
.55 4x

.75 6x


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

HOYTINIT said:


> isn't
> .55 4x
> 
> .75 6x


For most companies that's closer to correct. Mike's lenses are a touch stronger. 

I can shoot a 6X indoors....but I don't need the extra wiggle in my sight picture. It would be ok after awhile though. Would touch an 8X lens though. 

I use a FV Verde+ in a 4X. I can see the X just fine....I don't know why most people use so much power indoors...how much do you really need to see? The extra movement is more then most can handle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> For most companies that's closer to correct. Mike's lenses are a touch stronger.
> 
> I can shoot a 6X indoors....but I don't need the extra wiggle in my sight picture. It would be ok after awhile though. Would touch an 8X lens though.
> 
> ...


Sissy.... 8x View for me in the day. Funny, I didn't have that much movement.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> Sissy.... 8x View for me in the day. Funny, I didn't have that much movement.


that's a different type of lens....they don't count. Take a regular 8X lens and put a dot or fiber in there and watch that sight Crip Walk. :banana:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

HOYTINIT said:


> isn't
> .55 4x
> 
> .75 6x


I used my system Long before any of the present sight companies .came to market. For 15 years all my scopes were listed in diopters. Got tired of trying to explain what power they were to every one at shows. I won't go into who started the present system, but I do believe that it was a marketing ploy. If his 6x was as clear as my 4x, then obviously it was a better lens. What ever your scope is marked, ask your self, is the image that much larger


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I remember the Killian Chek-it scopes from the mid 1970's came in....now get this.... .25, .50, .75, and 1.00, so this "numbering system" other than the decimal isn't one bit new for archery scopes! We all knew what "power" those were supposed to be and used what worked for us and gave us the least jitters while trying to aim with them.
The lens quality wasn't all that great, and the scope diameters may have been 1" TOPS...and...the "dots" that were put into them were water soluble and would wash off in the rain for when cleaning.
That is when I started using red bumper reflective tape and made my own stick on dots of any size that I wanted to use, a system I still use to this very day. I don't buy dots and circles, I make them the way I want them. "ProActive Archery" describes this and other things of this nature quite thoroughly.

Amazing in that from the mid 1970's to now, about the only things that have changed are "diameters", Scope rod sizes from 8/32 to 10/32, and the quality of the glass or plastic. I can shoot just as well and see every bit as clearly with my ancient, early 1980's "6x Magna-Site" that cost me $25 as I can with the high dollar scope I'm using now...that is labeled...."6X". Go figure. 
All the hoopla over a numbering system that us old farts knew the comparision for and it still comes down to how well you psyche can handle the movement with a .50(4X), .75 (6X), or 1.0 (8X). What works, works regardless. Even the old Stanislawski scopes of the 70's and 80's were marked with the 4X, 6X, 8X...but you had to watch those...if you had a blurry 6X, just send it back to Mel, and he'd replace it with one that would be clear.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I shoot a 4x (.5) for indoors and outdoors. I have tried higher magnification, but it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a 6X installed and just moved it in a bit to take away the movement, if I was buying new it would be a 4X. I bought that lens when I started upgrading my equipment a couple years ago and didn't know any better. The X is always in the center of the yellow, why see excessive movement to see that tiny X you already know is there. Make your own larger holes in the middle and look at those:wink: easier said than done!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Very true Ray.....I don't need to see the X that big...and the movement sucks.

One of the best indoor shooters in the game....Chance....only shoots a 2 or 3 power :wink:


----------



## ishi924 (Feb 2, 2010)

JF from VA said:


> I shoot a 4x (.5) for indoors and outdoors. I have tried higher magnification, but it just doesn't work for me.


me 2


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I shoot a 4X most of the time , but have a 6X I can put in and do shoot it some. I personally like the 4X the best as I am getting shaky at my age[ 73].


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> I have a 6X installed and just moved it in a bit to take away the movement, if I was buying new it would be a 4X. I bought that lens when I started upgrading my equipment a couple years ago and didn't know any better. The X is always in the center of the yellow, why see excessive movement to see that tiny X you already know is there. Make your own larger holes in the middle and look at those:wink: easier said than done!!


that is exactly what i figured out this weekend. I am going to shoot little if any 3d this year so no need for speed.I turned the bow poundage down and tuned it again for my field setup and I am shooting just as many x's with acc's as i was with cxl the good thing is i am holding alot better than before.
thanks guys


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

4X seems just fine for me...but that's just me.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

If you can hold super tight then use the higher power. If you can't you are just pissing up hill in bare feet. At some point you can use too much magnification.

Lens power isn't all that important really. I score pretty much the same on 5 spot with or without a lens. A lens does *not* make you hold steadier or execute a shot more consistently which is what spot shooting indoors is all about. Now if you can't see the freaking target then the lens will make a huge difference!

Look at the scores shot on the championship line at Indoor Nationals overt the years in BHFS? They aren't using a lens OR a long stabber. I dare say a proper stabber balance and length is infinitely more important than a lens.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Kent, every now and then you say something quite profound.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

FS560 said:


> Kent, every now and then you say something quite profound.


About twice a year.......give or take a couple of years.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> If you can hold super tight then use the higher power. If you can't you are just pissing up hill in bare feet. At some point you can use too much magnification.
> 
> Lens power isn't all that important really. I score pretty much the same on 5 spot with or without a lens. A lens does *not* make you hold steadier or execute a shot more consistently which is what spot shooting indoors is all about. Now if you can't see the freaking target then the lens will make a huge difference!
> 
> Look at the scores shot on the championship line at Indoor Nationals overt the years in BHFS? They aren't using a lens OR a long stabber. I dare say a proper stabber balance and length is infinitely more important than a lens.


well said kent


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Very well said Kent....like I mentioned previously.....it still amazes me at some of the power some people try and shoot. WHY?


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

i definitely wouldn't go 8x, i've considered using a 6x but thats still pretty strong for my taste indoors so i'll stick with my 3x for indoor and 6x for field when things get out a little further


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

i'm a floater and sometimes a wanderer.......4x is about all my mind can handle. I've tried 6x a few times indoors, but it freezes my back end too often. for outdoors, it's out of the question.
I always wonder how those guys can handle 6and 8 power, also.


----------

